# BUN IN THE OVEN Constipation (Sorry tmi!)



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi  

Can you tell me if there is anything i can do to alleviate constipation.  I have it quite bad and is giving me tummy pains and making me a bit nauseus, I think it is a probably a side effect of the cyclogest ( I am on 2 pessaries a day now)

I currenly have ohss so am drinking shed loads of water already - I am a bit scared to push too hard as am in early pg stages.

I am wondering if there is anything you can take that won't cause any problems.

Thanks Cheryl xx


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

HI Chezza

The Cycolgest is wicked stuff.  I ate lots of fruit and drank lots of water which helped and for extra help ate dried fruit, I am quite partial to dried pineapple but any dried fruit should help and you can get lots of nice dried fruit like mango, pineapple, papaya.  hope this helps.

congratulations and good luck
Love lshack xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Chezza,

Again I'd say fruit and veg like it's going outta fashion, try dried figs plus vitamin C and Flaxseed / Fish oils help the transit!

Psyllium husk is good too (not sure if spelt right) - stuff that is in Fibregel but without the sweetner.

Really hope you get some relief soon.

ML Charlie xx


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

dried apricots are nice!  you can get them in handy little bags from supermarkets.....
good luck
kx


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi there,

You could also try prune juice.  For a double whammy try eating a very high fibre cereal with a handful of raisins and prune juice on it instead of milk.  Should definitely work!

Best wishes,


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Afternoon all

Thanks for your replies, I hadn't thought about dried fruit, I usually eat loads of fresh fruit but it is weird I seem to just not have the taste for it at the moment, although i forced down a banana, apple and a glass of orange juice today (i have also eaten one of those activia yogurts with prunes - it was a bit yuk but if it helps it is worth it)

Will get some dried stuff though.  

Ishack - I remember you from the jul/aug sun buddies, hope you are well, it is funny but you were one of the first people to test from when I first joined and I had such a strong feeling you were going to get a bfp.


Thanks again girls

Take care Cheryl xx


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Cheryl

On the info sheet I got from my clinic about cyclogest it does reccommend Fibogel for constipation.

Have you got over the OHSS yet? Hope you are enjoying your BFP.

Rach. x


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Rach, hope you are well

I have got some fibogel at home, so will give it a go - I wasn't sure if it was ok to take...

I am still not used to the bfp, I think it will sink in more next week, when my official date that I should have
tested passes. This probably sounds   but I think I am in self preservations mode as I have seen from here many times it is early days.

Still, don't get me wrong, I am over the moon with the result and can't believe it has worked first time.

Cheryl x


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry this is a bit tmi, but with cyclogest I found that if I used the back rather than the front I had no problems with constipation - everything was fairly loose, but not in a problematic way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fruit juice is also a nice way to relieve constipation.  A couple of J2O work well.

Fitouxx


----------



## zara2005 (Aug 24, 2005)

hi cheryl

firsty congrats on ur  
fybogel is very mild and u can take it even 3 times a day. it wont do any harm. 
for me fybogel twice a day and about 7 dried prunes at night do the trick.

take care zara


----------

